# ,  / > Yaesu >    FT-102

## UA0QQJ

!  FT-102  Japan, 100 ,      220? ,,    !  .73! :!:

----------


## RD3ZE

> ,


 ,       " ".     ,    - ""    )))

----------


## Tetika

[QUOTE=UA0QQJ;531425],      220? ,,    !

   ,  -    .

----------


## UA0QQJ

!       ,      ! :!:   102 ( ,   ),       " " ,    Yahoo      !!!       ,  , 102    . :Super:     !  .

----------


## VE3EUT

102S   3 ,   100 .    ,        ,      http://homepage3.nifty.com/jk1nmj/toku/ft102/ft102.html  3        .   ,    .

   , .  102               RF    T/R   .

----------


## rv6fp

> -102


https://yadi.sk/d/iY1UPHYqqHQn4

----------


## rv6fp

,      ,   ,

----------


## 240

> ?    ,     110  ((


    ?        6,3 .        6       .  .      .

----------


## UA0QQJ

[QUOTE=wlad 66;1233309] !        -102!  ,,     - 220     4 ..- ..  ..  ..[/QUOTE

 !
234-7.8
220-7.4
200-6
117-3.1
110-3
100-2.8
      ...!

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## UD3SCQ

ft-102

----------


## UD3SCQ

VE3EUT                3   RCA    ?

----------


## UD3SCQ



----------

